# • swell.gr • VW Beetle 1600 Enhancment Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

The last few days at swell detail store we had the oportunity to work on this classic "bug".
This VW Beetle crossed the doors of our unit for an enhancement and protection detail.










First step was cleaning the surface with Bilt-hamber medium clay to remove contamination from the paint 
and then the paint was measured with the PTG.


















































The main problem that had to be dealt, apart from swirls and RDS, was oxidation.
Being single stage, the oxidation made the paint looking dull with hardly any reflection.
To deal with the above, we used Menzerna IP2000 with a LC Constant pressure cutting pad.
For the refinement process we used AF Rejuvenate in cunjuction with a polishing pad.

Some before and after shots, as well as some 50/50's:










































































































For the protection stage, I decided to use an LSP i hadn't used for a while. Autofinesse Spirit.
I had forgotten how nice it was to use and a beading test the next day reminded me of this wax's supreme characteristics.










And now some photos of the finished article:


















































































































And outside:










































Thanks for taking the time to read my post!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

love these cars top job mate


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

That's one cool dub... Quality work too :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Top job on a top car.
l might be a bit biased about Mexican Beetles!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car shine is much upgraded now, looks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool work Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely nice work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Mike, very cool car! How did you dress the white wall tyres?! Bit difficult!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments.
The white walls are an addon to the tire. The tires themselves are normal black tires.
They were sort of peeling off, and the owner asked us not to clean them as he was going to get them replaced.
All I did was a quick wipe with some apc just to remove a bit of the surface dirt.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely correction on a great bug! Well done


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job!:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work buddy.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job on the beetle Mike! :thumb:
She looks a couple of decades younger now!!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work on a great car :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning Beetle :thumb:


Brian


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

I never thought I'd ever see a detailed old school Beetle! Great job!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice mods by the owner on that little bug.
Paint looks almost black on that 50/50 shots.
Excellent turnaround buddy.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic job my friend, well done !!


----------

